# I feel like I've been punched in the stomach....



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies;Can any of you that has experienced a laproscopy tell me an estimate of how long your stomach was extremely painful to the touch, as in, don't even press on it, more toward the incision area, but definitely middle section of the tummy. Just trying to get a ballpark figure. I had the procedure done on Wednesday. Talk about sore!!!














I'm sure, also, if they have to cut deep into fat layers, and no, I'm not making a joke, but I have a big tummy since I had my child 16 years ago. No matter how much weight I lose, it will get smaller, but there is a hang over of fat that never goes away. It would take plastic surgery for a flat stomach. My doc gave instructions that I'm to lift no heavier than a 1/2 gallon of milk for two weeks, and I've been good about that. I figured I'd just ask and see if any of you remember the recovery time of the tummy itself.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Jan







I had mine done about 9 months ago, and i remember being sore for about 2 weeks, the first week i couldnt lay down in bed and slept sat up because it was so sore.And i couldnt wear my jeans for a couple of weeks because they rubbed.Hope i helped, take care xxx


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, Hope! It does help to hear other's experiences. How have you been doing?


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Still dealing with ibs pain, i have my flexi sigdeom thingy (cant spell) on tuesday to look for collitis, i was supposed to have it done a couple of weeks ago but it got postponed, so i will be glad to get it over with, and hopefully have a break from tests that would be good


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hope it goes well for you!!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks jan


----------

